# Debating tank layout... with pics..



## Guru (11 Feb 2014)

Hi all,

I thought I would post this here too to get some more feedback from people...please 

I am looking to setup a planted tank, and I have bought everything I need aside from fish plants and substrate.

I've got a Fluval Roma 200, an Aquamanta EFX 1000u and various pieces of wood/rock...

I am looking to chose one of 4 designs at the moment. All pictures were taken of the actual hard scape I'm putting in in and coloured in on my ipad lol

I have narrowed it down to these 4 different designs...

Option 1







Option 2






Option 3






Option 4






I'm debating which of the above to use and would love to know which people prefer...



Also... I'm going to seperate the differnt substrates using some plastic canvas from hobbycraft to make barriers, but I am wondering what height I should do the barriers? In other words what depth to do the substrate.

The barriers will look a little something like this, but all stuck together with aquarium sealant:






I have not yet decided what to use for the "sand" coloured substrante and would like some suggestions... (possibly just sand I guess? lol) But for the planted portions of the tank I intend to use JBL Aquabasis topped with JBL Manado. But I don't know how deep each should be and guidance would be appreciated.

I am also interest to know which plants people would recommend to achieve this look.

Thanks all 

G


----------



## Lindy (12 Feb 2014)

Looks a bit too much like someones back garden for me so I'll not be much help


----------



## MARKCOUSINS (12 Feb 2014)

Looking at your ideas looks like you want/need 2 plant species only.A moss of some kind to grow on the wood and a low growing/foreground plant for the rest.Moss,there are plenty to choose from(better one that will attach).Foreground plants HC,Staurogyne repens,glosso,Eleocharis,Marsilea....the choices are many.Looks like you don't plan on any stems.I'm not to keen on the 3 rocks on the left.Cheers Mark


----------



## Guru (13 Feb 2014)

Thanks Mark, I may have a few stems right at the back, maybe some swords etc. I'm not sure on the ricks either lol, may cover them in plants too tbh.


----------



## Guru (14 Feb 2014)

I meant rocks, but edit seems broken.


----------



## Guru (17 Feb 2014)

I went for option 3 in the end, built my barriers:





Needed much more pebbles than previously planned to hide it though.... Went for gravel instead of sand in the end...






Happy with it so far though 

All the wood is still soaking.

I need to chose some plants now, I would like some Phoenix moss I think. Anyone know a reputable (and reasonablly priced) place to get hold of some?


G


----------



## Guru (19 Feb 2014)

Added a couple of random plants and some bogwood...

....Hoping the red-ish ones on the left will grow in a fashion that doesn't make their placement look so forced but still allow a fairly clear pass through the rocks. 





Cheers,

G


----------



## Guru (21 Feb 2014)

Few more plants....


----------



## Guru (24 Feb 2014)

Now with Moss...





From where I sit...






I will see how I get on with this moss (Java), if I'm not happy after its properly established I will start again after I source some Phoenix moss.

(ignore the bit of wood covered in moss on the left...I had too much and kept it just incase)


CO2 ordered.


Cheers,

G


----------



## Ady34 (26 Feb 2014)

Guru said:


> I meant rocks, but edit seems broken.


hi, you can only edit the first post of each thread. If you need anything else altering you need to contact a member of the team


----------

